# 27 gallon aquired



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey all, so I got this setup from a guy in trade and its my first salt. Setup is as follows 

Aquaticlife t5 ho 24" dual bulb
Fluval 205 canister 
Coralife protein skimmer (going to plumb in an overflow pipe to a bucket in the near future as I've been informed on their problems)
Hydor 425 
2 small heaters(will replace with larger when it's affordable )

Livestock 
Mated tomato clown pair
A pair of Sand sifting gobies
1 emerald crab
1 shrimp peppermint? (not sure)
1 hermit crab with blue legs and orange highlights(not sure of name)

Also came with some mushrooms, gsp, and zoas. The pics don't get good color but I'm sure everyone knows that one.

Thoughts and comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

It's a cleaner shrimp, which is fine. Pepper mints are solid colour red ish or clear. This guy is good. He will eat left overs and clean your fish.
Not sure what the pot is for, unless you want to breed your clown fish.
2 heaters are just as good as one big one. Advantage is that if one quits the other is still working.

Good luck with your new set up! It's a slippery slope. I'm sure you will want to upgrade your filter soon, and then more corals, more fish, more other things.

Like the rock work. It's a good layout. Maybe too many little bits of stuff out front. Might want to tuck those away in the back. Just an unrequested opinion.....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

get second powerhead

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Why is a flower pot in a reef tank ?

JMO but that is taking up valuable space and not adding anything


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great I'm jelly


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

The pot was recommended to me by the previous owner because this pair has spawned successfully in the past. The male seems to really like it. It's funny watching him dart in and out.

I wasn't sure about arranging the rock as I've never done it but thank you Crayon, I'm still not sure but it works for now.

If I add a second Powerhead, what size ? how should they be set? Going in a circle around the tank? Reef flow is not something I'm familiar with yet.


----------

